
Passcodes are protected by Fifth Amendment, says court - miles
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/11/01/passcodes-are-protected-by-fifth-amendment-says-court/
======
cronix
Ah, just in time as we are moving away from passcodes and using things that
are publicly available, such as "your face," which isn't protected. Just hold
the phone up to the face and wait until they open their eyes, which they
eventually will. Or ask, "do you recognize this phone?" as they hold it up to
your face. It's already started.

~~~
MonkeyDan
I really wish Apple would offer two-factor auth in the form of fingerprint
then PIN. Is that an option on the iPhone Xs with Face ID?

~~~
WorldMaker
It's something I feel Windows Hello gets right some of the time, but not
enough recognition for. Windows Hello can be set to (and I believe defaults
to) require PINs/passwords on the first time a device boots up or asks a
security challenge, thereby the face rec or thumbprint ID challenge itself is
only for "repeat" checks / secondary factor.

~~~
Nullabillity
This is what Android has done since biometric auth support was added.

